# mouse for a budget around 400 rs



## hannibal2469 (Aug 26, 2011)

i need suggestions for a good mouse around 400 rupees something which would be comfy for the palm grip as well as be well suited for rts gaming and claw grip 
i was considering the logitech m90 or m100 what do you guys think


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 27, 2011)

if ur really into gaming go for MX518 or Razer Abyssys for 1.2-1.3K


----------



## hannibal2469 (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks but my budget is not that much
could you suggest something decent around 400 i am sure for rts it will be enough


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 27, 2011)

then u can go for any Mseries logitech or microsoft mouse


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 27, 2011)

Logitech M series @ 350


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Microsoft Compact Optical 500: Mouse
Flipkart.com: Logitech M100: Mouse
Flipkart.com: HP Designer Retractable: Mouse


----------



## Krow (Aug 27, 2011)

I vote for this Microsoft mouse: *www.flipkart.com/computers/mice/it...ajT5fCGYCUL7jSg--&_r=jv4b49fOVO+gb1KP_mjeuQ--.


----------



## hannibal2469 (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks guys for the replies
just want to know what is the difference bw logitech m100 and m90
and microsoft 200
im gonna buy one of those from flipkart


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 29, 2011)

^^i guess cosmetic only  btw i recommend the microsoft one


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,

can you increase your budget by ~300/- ?? the following might be worth consideration. has got quite good reviews. the link am providing should be considered only for reference and product info, as am pretty sure you can have this mouse for less locally :

Gigabyte Dual Lens GM-M6800 Laser Gaming Mouse | eBay

one of the reviews here :

Gigabyte GM-M6800 Dual Lens Gaming Mouse Reviews at Play.com - Free Delivery


not to confuse you, but see if you can accommodate this one...

all the best !


----------



## hannibal2469 (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks guys i got the logitech m100 for rs350


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 29, 2011)

hannibal2469 said:


> thanks guys i got the logitech m100 for rs350



Congrats!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 29, 2011)

hannibal2469 said:


> thanks guys i got the logitech m100 for rs350



congrats for that !


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 29, 2011)

hannibal2469 said:


> thanks guys i got the logitech m100 for rs350


----------

